# Pumice source



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It took me several days to locate a place that sells pumice and I post this with the idea that it may save someone a lot of effort.

Dental practices use pumice but not all dental supply companies deal with private individuals. 
This place does, they ship of course. Make sure you get the "coarse" grade (the finer grades resemble dust, they are too fine):

JB Dental Supply Company
1-800-570-2299

Thanks Luis!
--Nikolay


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Niko!

You can get pumice stone at any Orchid supply store. It is a substrate that is often used. If you have a Bonsai supply store, they can probably get you the rounded pumice that is from Japan and that Amano uses for his PowerSand. Heck, I think I have a bag lieing around here.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Art,

I did read and follow your advice when you first posted it. But I couldn't find an orchid place that carried pumice. At the "best place for orchids" in Dallas I found the Dyna-Gro that I mention in another post... 

The owner of Dallas Bonsai is an extremely helpful fellow. I do believe that he can get pumice direct from Japan if needed. But he is the first one to warn you that his products are expensive because of the quality and the sources.

Talking about the grade - the grains of the one that I intent to use is about the size of play sand. That is what Luis suggested to me. Is that the size that you have/use? I ask because I have another bag that has grains about the size of a rice grain, probably "horticultural" grade.

--Nikolay


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Niko,

I use larger pumice stones. Size is probably millimeter. I like that size as it keeps the substrate loose and provides plenty of space for gas exchange and bacterial growth.


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

This is the first I've heard of this option. What are the benefits of including pumice and how is it used?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

HanshaSuro,

Pumice is used to create spectacular looking rock work for very large scale tanks... Also to brush your teeth and to scrub your feet...[end of joke]

But on a seroius note - you will probably find it interesting to read existing posts about pumice. Do a search for "pumice" here on APC. Try the "On substrates..." forum first.

Enjoy the read!

--Nikolay


----------

